# Mega komplexes und schwieriges Strategiespiel gesucht



## suzukini (20. Mai 2014)

Moinsen, 
Ich suche letzter Zeit verzweifelt ein Aufbaustrategiespiel welches mich in seiner Größe und Komplexität umhaut. Habe bis jetzt Stronghold gespielt und des war auch schön und gut aber noch 3 Stunden am Stück is da die Luft raus. Anno is da schon besser. 1404 war schon sehr komplex und schwer im vergleich zu Stronghold aber auch bei Anno war nach 20 Stunden die Luft raus (kommt mir bitte nicht mit anno 2070, des is zwar komplexer aber 100x leichter). Wonach ich suche, ist ein Spiel welches eine solche Tiefe und Komplexität besitzt, dass ich mich da locker mal für 50-80 Stunden an ein Savegame setzten kann und es noch viel zutun gibt. Es ist egal wie alt das Spiel ist, hauptsache es läuft auf windows 8 und man kann es im LAN mit- oder geneneinander Spielen. Also Grafik macht mir überhaupt nichts aus, hauptsache es besitzt enorme Komplexität und lässt einen nach 12 Stunden Spielen nicht schon Gott sein.


----------



## stake91 (20. Mai 2014)

Schon Port Royale ausprobiert ?


----------



## suzukini (20. Mai 2014)

Ich hab davon schonmal gehört...
LOL DD mein kleiner Bruder hat es bei sich im DVD-Regal liegen gehabt. Gleich mal ausprobieren DD

Port Royale 
Gold, Macht und Kanonen 
Gold-Edition inkl. AddOn

Scheint ja jede Menge Preise zu haben wie ich des hier auf dem Cover sehen kann:
Gamedesk.de Award
PCGames Award
Gamestar Award
PCAction Gold Award


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (20. Mai 2014)

Europa Universalis 4 (PC) im Test - GameStar.de was komplexeres(bzw.den vorgänger) kenne ich nicht


----------



## suzukini (20. Mai 2014)

Ich... ich.. wäre es gerade nicht Sommer und würden nicht die ganzen Klausuren anstehen würde ich mich in meiner Wohnungfür 2 Monate einsperren DD
Das sieht ja mal SO hammer geil aus :O


----------



## Baaacker (20. Mai 2014)

EU 4 Kann ich dir auch nur empfehlen, wenn du ein komplexes Strategiespiel suchst. Ich bin auch ein Fan des Genres, habe aber bei EU3 nie so ganz die Lage gepeilt


----------



## Dr_Dunkel (20. Mai 2014)

Die Hearts of Iron Serie wäre noch einen Blick wert. Grafik pfui, Komplexität hui. Ist ein WW2 Strategiespiel mit Tonnen an Optionen und Möglichkeiten, welche schon alleine eine recht lange Einarbeitungszeit brauchen, bis man den Dreh überhaupt raus hat.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (20. Mai 2014)

Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein Kriegsspiel sein muss, kannst du dir mal banished ansehen.


----------



## jkox11 (20. Mai 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Die Hearts of Iron Serie wäre noch einen Blick wert. Grafik pfui, Komplexität hui. Ist ein WW2 Strategiespiel mit Tonnen an Optionen und Möglichkeiten, welche schon alleine eine recht lange Einarbeitungszeit brauchen, bis man den Dreh überhaupt raus hat.


 
Kann da nur zustimmen  Hearts of Iron ist so komplex, da brauchste gleich 1 2 Wochen bist du alles kapiert hast. 1 2 Monate bis du alle Insidertipps mal gesehen hast  

Top Spiel !


----------



## suzukini (21. Mai 2014)

Dann habe ich ja was zutun für den Winter DD
Banished is mir irgendwie nicht riesig genug  Ich will was großes und mich nicht an einem Dorf/Stadk aufhängen.


----------



## seisking (21. Mai 2014)

Civ 5 Spiel ich jeden Tag min 5 Stunden 👴


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (21. Mai 2014)

Dr_Dunkel schrieb:


> Die Hearts of Iron Serie wäre noch einen Blick wert. Grafik pfui, Komplexität hui. Ist ein WW2 Strategiespiel mit Tonnen an Optionen und Möglichkeiten, welche schon alleine eine recht lange Einarbeitungszeit brauchen, bis man den Dreh überhaupt raus hat.


 


jkox11 schrieb:


> Kann da nur zustimmen  Hearts of Iron ist so komplex, da brauchste gleich 1 2 Wochen bist du alles kapiert hast. 1 2 Monate bis du alle Insidertipps mal gesehen hast
> 
> Top Spiel !


 
Jepp. So habe ich das auch in Erinnerung.

Ansonsten wären vielleicht die ersten Teile von Civilisation eine Option? Waren damals (zu Zeiten von C&C Alarmstufe Rot) extrem anspruchsvoll und "fraßen" viel Zeit. Brauchst halt eventuell ne virtuelle Maschine mit nem WIN98 oder ähnliches drin.


----------



## jkox11 (23. Mai 2014)

Ich habe mal Civilization4 gezockt. Kam aber immer auf dasselbe raus. Hatte Hightech ohne Ende gegenüber den Konkurrenten und schliesslich damit im Krieg gewonnen. Egal welche Nation ich dabei hatte. Macht aber Spass, halt ohne zuviel Schwierigkeit


----------



## Spynx (23. Mai 2014)

Oldscool Klassiker:

Die Gilde
Die Gilde 2

Man fängt als einzelne Person mit einem Beruf (Dieb, Tischler, Steinmetz, Apotheker.....) an und baut sich langsam seine Dynastie auf. Also Familie, Nachwuchs, Politik, Korruption, Sabotage, alles möglich.
Eine Diebesgilde zu haben und als Richter der Stadt unantastbar zu sein ist schon ziemlich geil 

Dauert verdammt lange. Leider funktioniert Die Gilde 2 über LAN nicht sauber, das schmiert einfach mal gerne ab (zumindest unter Windows 7). Singleplayer aber top!


----------



## -Neo- (24. Mai 2014)

Du willst nen komplexes RTS? Hol dir hearts of iron 2 und pack noch mods drüber und spuiels dann auf schwer


----------



## Asteroids (3. Juli 2014)

Crusader Kings 2 wäre auch noch zu empfehlen. Finde ich persönlich noch komplexer als Europa Universalis.

Wenn du auf Game of Thrones stehst (Intrige, Mord und Hinterlistigkeit), dann kann ich dir Crusader Kings 2 auf jeden Fall empfehlen. Für Game of Thrones gibt es sogar einen richtigen Mod. Kein Spiel habe ich in meiner Steam-Bibliothek mehr gezockt.


----------

